# Firefox fernsteuern per Java?



## sirbender (27. Feb 2009)

Hi,

kann ich Firefox irgendwie via Java fernsteuern? Dabei will ich nicht dern Browser als solchen oeffnen, sondern z.B. ueber die Firefox console ohne dass der User etwas mitkriegt Seiten laden.

Geht sowaS?


----------



## icarus2 (27. Feb 2009)

Soweit ich weiss darf ein Java Programm keine anderen Programme aufrufen oder verändern.

Aber ma abwarten was die Pros sagen ;-)


----------



## Ebenius (27. Feb 2009)

Beschreib mal des gewünschte Verhalten etwas genauer. Bis jetzt verstehe ich es noch nicht so ganz.

Ebenius


----------



## ARadauer (27. Feb 2009)

> ueber die Firefox console


gib es sowas?

du musst nich unbedigt ff oder ie benutzen. einen http request absetzen kannst du auch in java, eine seite auslesen ist ein 5 zeiler...


----------



## ARadauer (27. Feb 2009)

```
URL url = new URL("http://www.radauer.com");
		BufferedReader r = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));
		String line =null;
		while ((line=r.readLine())!=null)
			System.out.println(line);
```
yeah wirklich nur ein 5 zeiler...


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2009)

Du kannst auch in deine Anwendung FF embedden. Das SWT Browser Widget macht's möglich.


----------



## sirbender (27. Feb 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst auch in deine Anwendung FF embedden. Das SWT Browser Widget macht's möglich.



Danke. Es geht aber eher darum eine bestimmte Seite zu laden als wuerde dies innerhalb von FireFox geschehen, d.h. es wird auch das Javascript wie ueblich ausgefuehrt usw.

Unter Java kann man ja direkt Rhino benutzen um Javascript auszufuehren, aber das gilt halt nur fuer die Standard JS Typen. Wenn die Website spezielle JS Objekte enthaelt, muesste halt schon ein echter Firefox oder IE her.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2009)

Ein embedded Firefox führt Java Script genauso aus wie ein nicht-embedded Firefox. Ist doch immer noch das gleiche Programm, insofern verstehe ich den Einwand nicht.


----------



## sirbender (27. Feb 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Ein embedded Firefox führt Java Script genauso aus wie ein nicht-embedded Firefox. Ist doch immer noch das gleiche Programm, insofern verstehe ich den Einwand nicht.



Da hast du prinzipiell Recht. Nur will ich den Firefox nicht embedden sondern einen vorhandenen Firefox nutzen und den Html laden. Wenn ich das Html direkt aus Java hole bekomme ich nicht dasselbe Resultat, da bestimmtes Javascript nicht ausgefuehrt wird. Nur die direkte Fernsteuerung eines richtigen Browsers koennte das erreichen.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2009)

Ich glaube wir reden hier aneinander vorbei.


> kann ich Firefox irgendwie via Java fernsteuern? Dabei will ich nicht dern Browser als solchen oeffnen, sondern z.B. ueber die Firefox console ohne dass der User etwas mitkriegt Seiten laden.


Du willst nicht das der User etwas mitbekommt, also scheidet die herkömmliche Methode über Desktop#browse aus, den dann poppt ein Fenster hoch.
Du kannst aber auch, und nichts anderes versuche ich dir zu erklären, das SWT Browser Widget verwenden um den Systembrowser auf einem Widget zu embedden, denn dann bestimmst *du* ob der User etwas zu Gesicht bekommt, oder nicht


----------



## ARadauer (28. Feb 2009)

wenns ok ist, dass es der benutzer mitbekommt, kannst du dir ja mal selenium anschaun... vielleicht hilft dir das


----------

